# Clunk from rear brake



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

This morning this happened a few times. When I brake, before coming to a complete stop, I hear 1 "clank" sound from the rear brake. I'm goign to the dealer, AGAIN, in a couple of hours. Anyone has any ideas? Before this I took it in a week ago because when I was going in reverse, the rear brake on the other side was making a grunt noise. That went away. Week later the other side has a clank when stopping.

If I keep having problems I'm selling it, pay the loan and cut my losses and just get another Honda.

Everyday I have to live with the A/C fan clicking. They can't hear it at the dealer so I just have to put up with it. Now this. Before this it was the charcoal canister whistle. That got fixed. Then the vanity mirror door and the button on the center console broke. I've had this car for 10-12 months.

The air whistling sounds going down the highway I just shoved it off as a Cruze quirk.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> This morning this happened a few times. When I brake, before coming to a complete stop, I hear 1 "clank" sound from the rear brake. I'm goign to the dealer, AGAIN, in a couple of hours. Anyone has any ideas? Before this I took it in a week ago because when I was going in reverse, the rear brake on the other side was making a grunt noise. That went away. Week later the other side has a clank when stopping.
> 
> If I keep having problems I'm selling it, pay the loan and cut my losses and just get another Honda.
> 
> ...





thaicruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to get a service request open for you in regards to this concern. In order for me to open this for you I will need to gather some further information from you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm back at the dealer now. I really hate this. Waiting here for them to come back from lunch.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I went a 4th time. Their diagnosis is that this is normal.


----------

